# How make nice chip



## chodnik (May 5, 2011)

*The perfect chip (less than 15 yards)*

1 - Place your weight on the front foot. You Want to make a short swing, so no transfer of weight. 

2 - Place hands in front of the ball because he is very important to hit the ball with hands in front of it at the impact. 

3 - Finally watch your ball to the end.

Now it is time to save shots. Time to play. 

:headbang: Look CHIPPPING video of Tiger Wood right HERE :headbang:

:headbang: Blog Of GOLF :headbang:

Comments some other good chipping tips or comments if you like this technic.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks for the tip and welcome to the forum


----------

